# My New Casio Edifice



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think it's very handsome.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

That looks pretty sharp :thumbsup:

Good to see the occasional non g-shock casio enjoying some wrist time :bag:


----------



## dann (Jan 6, 2011)

Nicer if the case and bracelet is in original SS colour not blackened on..or it just on foto because of the light


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, nice looking casio, love the White face..


----------



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

It is S/S. It was lit from the side with a 900 lumen torch.

This is how it looks in normal light.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Crumbs!!

That's a lovely watch B) B)

Here's my Edifice, this is the second i've bought and it's identical to the first!, i sold the first then missed it so i had to get another  










Cheers, John


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent watches. Mine's on 3 years and it hasn't needed a battery change (hope this doesn't jinx it!).

One thing you have to watch out for would be the links on the strap. They seem to come out quite often.

Yours looks to be a definite keeper! :thumbsup:










Mine says hi (sorry for the crap photo)!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice, Inspector. I like that crisp white dial with the deep blue sub dial rings and bezel. Not seen one of those before. :drool:


----------



## dann (Jan 6, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> Crumbs!!
> 
> That's a lovely watch B) B)
> 
> ...


just like omega speedmaster..


----------



## Murphy Slaw (Jan 10, 2011)

Very sharp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice dial. lovely and clear


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice dial. lovely and clear


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

inspector 71 said:


> It is S/S. It was lit from the side with a 900 lumen torch.


900 lumen torch, you do a spot of night riding by any chance?


----------



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

J4ckal - I do indeed. I'll be out tonight on my Orange Crush and 1100 lumens to light the trails up!


----------

